# Limits on trips to the dump?



## philthompson23 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi all,

we have lots of small trees, chipped wood that needs taking to the dump. Does anyone know if there are limits to how many trips you can take to the local dump?
Thanks


----------



## 1790260 (4 mo ago)

There's not in my region (collection of communes) and I've not heard of there being one elsewhere but that's not to say there isn't one elsewhere.

I know our local gets sniffy if you turn up in a trade marked vehicle too often (as I did when I borrowed our builder's tipper van to do 3 loads of soil in the same afternoon)

I guess, as with many things, all's ok as long as you don't over do it.


----------



## suein56 (May 26, 2017)

Each department/area has its own take on access to the recycling centres .. you don't say where you live so perhaps try asking your neighbours ?


----------



## philthompson23 (Mar 4, 2019)

Sarthe


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, you need a "pass" in order to take stuff to the dump (or the déchetterie in the local parlance). Mainly used to validate your bona fides as a resident in one of the towns that has access to the local dump/recycling center. Ask at your local mairie about the dump pass and the rules related to what is accepted and how and when you can dump your stuff. 

According to our local mairie, it's the garbage collection company that handles which déchetteries are open to residents of each town. And it's the collection company that issues the "badge" you need to access their dumps - though often the mairie can process your application (usual requirements for i.d., proof of residence). There are limits on how many "passages" per year, and how much you can dump each time (in cubic meters). Also, as an individual, the vehicle you use must either belong to you or you need to produce your rental contract for the vehicle.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

It varies significantly across France, within Département and even within intercommunes, but your Mairie will be able to advise, including in relation to whether your green waste is considered suitable for the composting area of your dechetterie.

Businesses usually have to pay and sometimes are only allowed to use specified waste facilities.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

philthompson23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> we have lots of small trees, chipped wood that needs taking to the dump. Does anyone know if there are limits to how many trips you can take to the local dump?
> Thanks


No limit for private users, Phil


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

Poloss said:


> No limit for private users, Phil


Well, there are limits for private users where I live, even if you are registered and have the necessary badge, although the limits are quite generous.


----------



## 1790260 (4 mo ago)

We have a 'community of communes' that manages a number of things including rubbish collection and the déchetteries. Windscreen stickers have recently been introduced (issued by the mairie) but the checking of those seems haphazard at best, and it's not unusual to see out-of-date ones down there. The local operatives seem to take more notice of number plates and an out of department plate will probably lead to questions. In truth, they probably know most of the visitors anyway, it being a small commune.


----------



## ToulouseRob (Jul 7, 2016)

As others have said, it's a local thing so you need to check with the Mairie. It might also be worth checking if the Mairie will collect for you. Perhaps it's just Toulouse, but here we can phone the Mairie to ask for green waste to be collected. There's normally a waiting time of a week or so (depends on the season) and there is a limit for each collection - I think it's 20 "items", where 1 "item" is either a 50l bag of waste or a bundle of branches up to 1m long. Although the guys who collect never seem to be very picky about the details. There's a limit on how many times per year you can call them but we've never reached it. For the Mairie I suppose it's better to have one truck going round and going directly to the processing plant than having hundreds of cars doing multiple trips to a déchetterie which is, after all, only a collection point. For rural ares I'm sure the economics don't work the same.


----------



## Befuddled (Jul 9, 2021)

Like so many questions about living in France, it always depends where you live. Different places have different rules. In this case the obvious answer is to ask at your local tip. Your local Mairie is one of the best sources of answers to questions of a "local" nature. If you are lucky enough to find friendly helpful staff there they will even find answers to problems they have not dealt with before.


----------



## LoriEleanor (6 mo ago)

There are limits where I live. You also have to apply for a badget (it's free here). So far, no one has asked to see my badge, but I don't go very often. The one I frequent has a website where all of the rules and regs are clearly spelled out. Perhaps just do a web search for the déchetterie in your department/town. The website for your local mairie should also have this information on it.


----------



## LFBEUSTON (Nov 17, 2018)

philthompson23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> we have lots of small trees, chipped wood that needs taking to the dump. Does anyone know if there are limits to how many trips you can take to the local dump?
> Thanks


Yes there is a limit, at least here in Aquitaine. Fell foul of the rule taking gravel to the tip from my drive I was renewing. I got around it by going to several tips!!! The limit is in any one week so if you have a great deal of chipping then simply pace it over and into another week. In any event the number of trips isn't the problem, rather the quantity!! I can't remember now what my limit was but it was around 4-5 trailer loads in any one week. My trailer is around 2.5 mtrs by 1.5 so it was a lot I was transporting!!! Your 'tip man' would be able to tell you how much and if he is a 'nice' tip' man would probably allow you some leeway!!!


----------



## SPGW (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes: commune-specific limits.
Be careful too if you think renting a truck to «do it all in one go » is a good solution…. It might make good organisational and ecological sense, but I learned the hard way, there was a height limit for access so only ‘regular cars’ can enter. I had to go to a dump for pros, for a fee based on the weight of the load.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

LFBEUSTON said:


> Yes there is a limit, at least here in Aquitaine. Fell foul of the rule taking gravel to the tip from my drive I was renewing. I got around it by going to several tips!!! The limit is in any one week so if you have a great deal of chipping then simply pace it over and into another week. In any event the number of trips isn't the problem, rather the quantity!! I can't remember now what my limit was but it was around 4-5 trailer loads in any one week. My trailer is around 2.5 mtrs by 1.5 so it was a lot I was transporting!!! Your 'tip man' would be able to tell you how much and if he is a 'nice' tip' man would probably allow you some leeway!!!


The limits and requirements are not the same across Aquitaine / Nouvelle Aquitaine.


----------

